# THE MAN WHO KNEW INFINITY debuts on Blu-ray, DVD, Digital HD and On Demand August 23rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ACADEMY AWARD® WINNER* JEREMY IRONS AND DEV PATEL STAR IN THE REMARKABLE TRUE STORY OF FRIENDSHIP AND GENIUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

